# bestes x 470 Mainboard für ryzen x2700



## and1d (29. Juli 2018)

*bestes x 470 Mainboard für ryzen x2700*

Welches MB würdet ihr mir bis 170€ ca empfehlen bis jetzt hab ich das Gigabyte X470 Aorus Ultra Gaming im Einkaufskorb wie von PC Games Hardware Juli empfohlen aber vl lohnt sich ein besseres?
Manche haben ja wohl einen besseren soundchip, den hätte ich gern, oder ist eine x fi titanium immer noch besser lohnt sich das?
Bei allen ist ja die Lage mit den pci Geschwindigkeiten und M.2-Slot recht kompliziert, was wann wie schnell ist und was dann wohin angeschlossen werden muss?
Im Moment hab ich 2 hdd 2ssd und 1 DVD Laufwerk, die meisten haben glaub ja nur 6  sata Anschlüsse oder?  Dann wäre nur noch 1 Platz frei.
Und im pci eine 470x Grafikkarte und eine x fi titanium (falls die noch lohnt heutzutage)
Gute über Taktung s Möglichkeiten wäre auch gut, Habe von der Memory try It Funktion gehört, haben des alle x 470 boards oder nur die von msi? Und Rgb interessiert mich nicht.


----------



## Mario2002 (29. Juli 2018)

*AW: bestes x 470 Mainboard für ryzen x2700*

Hi!
Habe seit 1 Monat das Gigabyte X470 Aorus Ultra Gaming und kann es uneingeschränkt weiter empfehlen. Soundchip ist der der Realtek 1220, mit dem ich sehr zufrieden bin.
Nächstes Jahr soll auf dem Board ein ZEN 2 platz finden.


----------



## and1d (30. Juli 2018)

*AW: bestes x 470 Mainboard für ryzen x2700*

Was gibts den zu den anderen Alternativenzu sagen? könnte schon etwas mehr dafür ausgeben. 
habe ja 5 sata schon belegt und das hätte imerhin 8 sata slots.
MSI X470 GAMING PRO CARBON AMD X470 So.AM4 Dual Channel DDR4 ATX Retail - AMD | Mindfactory.de

oder das?
Asus Prime X470-Pro AMD X470 So.AM4 Dual Channel DDR4 ATX Retail - AMD Sockel AM4 | Mindfactory.de

Welche die Beste Software/Updates /bios usw?


----------



## RivaTNT2 (30. Juli 2018)

*AW: bestes x 470 Mainboard für ryzen x2700*

Also das ASUS Board find ich nicht so toll, hat im Gegensatz zu den anderen beiden kein USB-C 3.1 extern. Das MSI ist in Ordnung aber meiner Meinung nach für das was es mehr bietet den Aufpreis nicht wert.
Würde auch das Gigabyte empfehlen, ein guter Preis und bringt alles mit was man so braucht.
Produktvergleich Gigabyte X470 Aorus Ultra Gaming, ASUS Prime X470-Pro, MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## and1d (30. Juli 2018)

*AW: bestes x 470 Mainboard für ryzen x2700*

Ok dann priorisier ich das gigabyte mal.
Aber weiß denn jemand wie das mit dem Sound mittlerweile ist, ist der da drauf besser als auf einer sehr alten x fi titanium?


----------



## Salatsauce45 (30. Juli 2018)

*AW: bestes x 470 Mainboard für ryzen x2700*

Gigabyte packt schon ordentlich was rauf wenns um Sound geht verglichen mit anderen Mainboards. Hab jetzt keins in meiner Hand gehabt aber die roten WIMA Kondensatoren sprechen schon für sich. Jetzt ein Board nach der Audio-Qualität zu kaufen wenn Du schon eine x-fi hast macht in meinen Augen aber wenig Sinn.
Was ich noch zum Board sagen kann ist, dass es ein ähnliches VRM Layout wie die billigen B350 Bretter aus selbem Hause hat, der einzige Unterschied ist, dass die Komponenten verdoppelt wurden. Das bringt nur etwas bessere Effizienz und ne größere Oberfläche zum Abkühlen. Letzteres ist auch wieder problematisch bei dem eingesetzten VRM- "Kühler", der eher der Optik als Funktion dient. Zum Vergleich: In der PCGH 06/17 wurde das AB350 Gaming 3 getestet, selbes VRM, halbe Komponenten. Temperatur während des Tests erreichte 120°C und das mit einem 1800x @ stock. Damit würde ich ungern einen 2700x laufen lassen, der bekanntlich noch ne schippe mehr verbraucht. Klar, zum Zocken reicht es aber sobald man mal irgendwas produktives und CPU-lastiges anschmeißt, wirds unter dem Alublock kochen. Übertakten kann man dann sowieso vergessen.


----------



## and1d (30. Juli 2018)

*AW: bestes x 470 Mainboard für ryzen x2700*



Salatsauce45 schrieb:


> Gigabyte packt schon ordentlich was rauf wenns um Sound geht verglichen mit anderen Mainboards. Hab jetzt keins in meiner Hand gehabt aber die roten WIMA Kondensatoren sprechen schon für sich. Jetzt ein Board nach der Audio-Qualität zu kaufen wenn Du schon eine x-fi hast macht in meinen Augen aber wenig Sinn.
> Was ich noch zum Board sagen kann ist, dass es ein ähnliches VRM Layout wie die billigen B350 Bretter aus selbem Hause hat, der einzige Unterschied ist, dass die Komponenten verdoppelt wurden. Das bringt nur etwas bessere Effizienz und ne größere Oberfläche zum Abkühlen. Letzteres ist auch wieder problematisch bei dem eingesetzten VRM- "Kühler", der eher der Optik als Funktion dient. Zum Vergleich: In der PCGH 06/17 wurde das AB350 Gaming 3 getestet, selbes VRM, halbe Komponenten. Temperatur während des Tests erreichte 120°C und das mit einem 1800x @ stock. Damit würde ich ungern einen 2700x laufen lassen, der bekanntlich noch ne schippe mehr verbraucht. Klar, zum Zocken reicht es aber sobald man mal irgendwas produktives und CPU-lastiges anschmeißt, wirds unter dem Alublock kochen. Übertakten kann man dann sowieso vergessen.



Ja Sound wäre auch nicht wichtig war nur aus neu gier die frage.
Hmm schade ich wäre ja schon bereit etwas mehr Geld dafür auszugeben, manche haben ja auch besser Kühler dort und die phasen anders verteilt.
Hat jemand schon Erfahrungen oder Tests mit dem Gigabyte und x2700? Das MB sollte schon lange halten und nicht so heiß werden.
Für paar ram Tipps wäre ich au dankbar, einer mit 3200 mhz und wenn der auf 3400 Übertaktbar wäre wärs Top.


----------



## and1d (31. Juli 2018)

*AW: bestes x 470 Mainboard für ryzen x2700*

Möchte womöglich noch jemand eine Mainboard Empfehlung aussprechen?
Was ich denke das mir wichtig wäre, aber ich hab eigentlich echt keine Ahnung^^:
-möglichst kühle Spannungswandler dass es bei bisschen übertakten nicht zu heiß wird, am besten mit irgend einer Kühlung da.
-sollte 3200 RAM am besten gleich richtig erkennen und womöglich auch ein bisschen übertakten können.
-ca 170- 180€ aber mit Begründung womöglich auch mehr.
-womöglich gute uefi Menüs, Software updatepolitik und so das ist denk nicht so wichtig.

sonst noch was wichtig?


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (3. August 2018)

*AW: bestes x 470 Mainboard für ryzen x2700*

Bei Dual ranked Modulen im Dual Channel ist schon 3200mhz eine Lotteriesache. Es wäre sicherer von 2933mhz auszugehen.

Meine eigenen Erfahrung mit dem x470 aorus Gaming 7 WiFi war da eher negativ. Der RAM lief nie wirklich stabil. Erst mit 2933mhz cl15 stellte sich eine Stabilitätsverbesserung ein, nach einer Woche.....Da ein Bastler gerne mehr haben möchte, habe ich einen der 2 CPU Lüfter ausgebaut und die RAM Module vertauscht....Plötzlich lief der RAM ohne Probleme auf 3200mhz....Sehr merkwürdig.

Ich finde, dass ASRock das verständlichere  übersichtlichere Bios hat. Asus und Gigabyte scheinen da mehr experimentierboards zu sein. Aber vielleicht war ich auch zu sehr an das AsRock z97 pro 3 Bios gewöhnt.


----------



## Zeitdieb13 (5. August 2018)

*AW: bestes x 470 Mainboard für ryzen x2700*

Ich würde dir das x470 taichi empfehlen aber das ist über deinem Limit. Von dem hab ich noch nichts negatives gehört und ich hab's auch selbst.


----------



## and1d (7. August 2018)

*AW: bestes x 470 Mainboard für ryzen x2700*

Ich habe jetzt ja das 
Asus ROG Strix X470-F Gaming und 16GB G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz DDR4-3200 DIMM CL16 Dual Kit
Leider wird der nur als 2132 erkannt und auch als ich das mit d o c p eingestellt hab scheint das nix bewirkt zu haben steht immer noch so in cpu z. Abstürze gabs nach der Umstellung aber auch nicht, was kann ich da machen?


----------



## markus1612 (7. August 2018)

*AW: bestes x 470 Mainboard für ryzen x2700*



and1d schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt ja das
> Asus ROG Strix X470-F Gaming und 16GB G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz DDR4-3200 DIMM CL16 Dual Kit
> Leider wird der nur als 2132 erkannt und auch als ich das mit d o c p eingestellt hab scheint das nix bewirkt zu haben steht immer noch so in cpu z. Abstürze gabs nach der Umstellung aber auch nicht, was kann ich da machen?



Was steht genau in CPU-Z?
Schau doch nochmal ins BIOS, ob alles korrekt übernommen wurde.


----------



## and1d (7. August 2018)

*AW: bestes x 470 Mainboard für ryzen x2700*



markus1612 schrieb:


> Was steht genau in CPU-Z?
> Schau doch nochmal ins BIOS, ob alles korrekt übernommen wurde.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

noch ne andere seite?

jo schaue ich mal


----------



## markus1612 (7. August 2018)

*AW: bestes x 470 Mainboard für ryzen x2700*

Das 2. Bild hat keine Relevanz für dich, auf dem 1. Bild sieht man ganz klar, dass der RAM wie er soll auf 3200MHz läuft (siehe DRAM Frequency).
Die 1600 muss man mit 2 multiplizieren, da DDR in DDR4 für Double Data Rate steht.


----------



## and1d (7. August 2018)

*AW: bestes x 470 Mainboard für ryzen x2700*

Ok danke also alles prima paleti?

meint ihr den könnte man etwas übertakten auf 3300 oder bessere timings? nur um es zu testen obs geht.


----------



## markus1612 (8. August 2018)

*AW: bestes x 470 Mainboard für ryzen x2700*



and1d schrieb:


> Ok danke also alles prima paleti?
> 
> meint ihr den könnte man etwas übertakten auf 3300 oder bessere timings? nur um es zu testen obs geht.



Ausprobieren kannst du das schon, mir wäre das aber den Aufwand nicht wert, denn die Leistungsunterschiede sind ziemlich gering bis nicht vorhanden.


----------

